# If you don’t have a granddaughter, you should get one!



## Janderso (Jan 23, 2022)

How cute is this?
These are the good old days


----------



## benmychree (Jan 23, 2022)

Nothing wrong with grandsons either, Jeff, got one, nearly 3 now, lots of entertainment!


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 23, 2022)

I have 2 grandsons,  the 2 year old is a ton of fun.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 23, 2022)

How cute!  And they are good at all ages.   My 9 year old grandson said “Grandpa do you have any quarter inch pipe taps?”
I said sure, what are you making.  He said “I want to make a quick connect for my robot’s pneumatic system”.

Yes, he actually said “pneumatic”.


----------



## fixit (Jan 24, 2022)

My granddaughters are 33. 34, and 38 years old. They were cute years ago. Now they are a worry.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 24, 2022)

As I told my eldest daughter, if I'd known how great grandchildren are, I'd have skipped children completely.
I have 6 (AFAIK) from 4 to 28, the fresh ones are the best.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 24, 2022)

fixit said:


> My granddaughters are 33. 34, and 38 years old. They were cute years ago. Now they are a worry.


why would they be a worry. They should be self sufficient and on their own.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 24, 2022)

Maybe one day here . For now , the 3 Shelties keep me busy and entertained . One plus is , they like camping and will sleep in a tent or the truck .


----------



## Janderso (Jan 24, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Nothing wrong with grandsons either, Jeff, got one, nearly 3 now, lots of entertainment!


Oh now you have me feeling guilty. My two grandsons are pretty darn cool too.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 24, 2022)

I am all done at 12 grand kids 4 granddaughters and 8 grandsons. They were a lot of fun. There will be no more.

But 3 Great granddaughters and 2 Great grandsons are are even more fun .


----------



## Provincial (Jan 25, 2022)

I didn't have any offspring until I married a widow.  I got two daughters, two grand-daughters, and a grandson in the "package deal."  Since then, I have added a son and a daughter (twins), a grand-daughter, two grandsons, and a great-grandson.  The first three grandkids are 6, 4, and 2 years older than my twins, and the rest string out from there.  My kids run right in the middle of the pack.

The 6-year-old grand-daughter stood up in first grade "show-and-tell" and stated "my uncle has four teeth and poops his pants."  

My kids just turned 23, and they are treated as equals by their two older sisters, plus they are treated as equals by the younger generation that they grew up with!  They seem to have no ill effects from having older parents who were also grandparents.  It is all very unusual, but we are a very happy family.


----------



## Jubil (Jan 25, 2022)

2 granddaughters and 1 grandson who live 4hrs away. And 1 grandson who lives about 4 minutes away. They are all a lot of fun.
My wife and I get to keep (or be kept by) the youngest who lives close while Mom works. At 4 yrs, he keeps us both busy.
By the way, do any of you guys have trouble with Bigfoot? We hunt that dude every day but just can’t seem to find him.

Chuck


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 25, 2022)

My granddaughter turned four on Pearl Harbor day. I can see the commonality in events when she destroys the order of a room in mere minutes, but she is so cute doing it. Don't get to see her as often as I like, as she's three hrs away. Mike


One of her baby pics.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jan 25, 2022)

I checked on eBay and Craigslist, none available?


----------

